# SE 3 Practice Exam



## epitome1170 (Sep 17, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get a SE3 practice exam for Washington (or California)... with the answers for the sample questions would be best?


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, there is no offical full sample exam but the CA board has given some sample questions here: http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/se_sample_exam.pdf

They don't give any answers but this is better than nothing.

I hope this helps!


----------



## epitome1170 (Sep 19, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> Well, there is no offical full sample exam but the CA board has given some sample questions here: http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/se_sample_exam.pdf
> They don't give any answers but this is better than nothing.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Yeah, I have that alreadyand was hoping for something more as well.

Thanks.


----------



## epitome1170 (Oct 4, 2011)

In the AISC 341-05 there are example problems, does anyone thinks these are good examples (and the only examples) or the special systems to have for the exam? Or would others be helpful?

If others are needed, are there any sources for fully worked examples of SMF, SCBF, etc?


----------



## McEngr (Oct 4, 2011)

epitome1170 said:


> In the AISC 341-05 there are example problems, does anyone thinks these are good examples (and the only examples) or the special systems to have for the exam? Or would others be helpful?
> If others are needed, are there any sources for fully worked examples of SMF, SCBF, etc?


SEAOC Seismic Design Manual Vol III is good.


----------



## epitome1170 (Oct 5, 2011)

McEngr said:


> epitome1170 said:
> 
> 
> > In the AISC 341-05 there are example problems, does anyone thinks these are good examples (and the only examples) or the special systems to have for the exam? Or would others be helpful?
> ...


Thanks I have that as well and will take it with me. I was just wondering if I followed the 341 examples if that is a pretty good strategy


----------

